

Track Idiocy Twitter Hijackings - dish
http://twecan.com/#!/I%20browsed%20twitter%20insecurely%20on%20a%20public%20network%20and%20all%20I%20got%20was%20this%20lousy%20tweet

======
dish
<http://twecan.com/#!/insecurely%20on%20a%20public%20network>

